# BBQ Utensil Source?



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been asked to buy some good BBQ utensils for my father in law. I started thinking that it'd be really cool to make my own for him and wondered if anyone had a good source for them. 

I'd prefer to hear from someone who has had specific experience with the tools and can attest to their quality (so I don't spend hours turning nice handles for tools that will only last a few weeks before their coating breaks off) but would gladly accept any links to known sources. 

Thanks!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry I can't attest to the quality but Craig is a great guy to work with.....

Give these a try: http://www.chefwarekits.com/


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link, but I don't see any real BBQ sets in there. Am I just missing it?


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

I think rockler has some kits but havent tried them my self


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

supershingler said:


> I think rockler has some kits but havent tried them my self


Thanks, but I've looked there, Woodcraft and PSI with no luck thus far.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought Craft Supply USA had them, but a quick check of their site and I couldn't find them. Maybe a seasonal thing?


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I just seen'em the other day but the hell if I can find them now...


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok now you guys are just screwing with me. :thumbdown::no::wallbash:


----------



## chefwarekits (Feb 7, 2012)

*barbeque chefware kit*

hi there,

i will be getting in more barbeque sets this spring. i do not stock them over the winter in that they are not big sellers. 

the 3 piece set i offer is made of heavy gauge stainless steel flat stock which has rivet holes pre-drilled in the shanks. the set includes a turner, fork and tongs without a case. the cost is $19 plus shipping.

if you wish i can provide you with an email of a fellow woodturner who did a nice write up (with pics) on how he created beautiful hardwood handles for the barbeque kit i offer.

rockler stopped offering their barbeque kit which was nice however it did require you to drill your own rivet holes.

so with that said i can order you a barbeque set, if you wish? simply let me know.


blessings!
craig

www.chefwarekits.com


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Heck yeah, man, thanks! That sounds wonderful.


----------



## chefwarekits (Feb 7, 2012)

cool you guys and gals have been hiding over here on this board  i need your email to send you the doc. i am still new so i dont see how to send a private message with my email address? you can send me a message via my site here


----------

